# Burberry private sale has started 11/21/22



## coddat

Hi all,
Nordstrom has started their Burberry private sale.  This is by SA link only and not on the regular website.  I would suggest you reach out to your favorite SA for details or feel free to reach out to me. Have fun!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Hi, may I have the link?


----------



## blingthings

May I also have the link?


----------



## caramelize126

May I have the link as well?


----------



## shup

coddat said:


> Hi all,
> Nordstrom has started their Burberry private sale.  This is by SA link only and not on the regular website.  I would suggest you reach out to your favorite SA for details or feel free to reach out to me. Have fun!


Would love a link!


----------



## linhtp411

Please share the link with me!!!


----------



## coddat

linhtp411 said:


> Please share the link with me!!!


Please DM me with what you are interested in , I can only share 6 items at a time, but I am happy to help.


----------



## spartanwoman

My SA shared with me yesterday, and unfortunately both pairs of shoes I want are not available in my size. Lots of mini and small bags, but nothing I wanted.


----------



## munkeebag81

Would love the link as a well!


----------



## contributor

What is the percentage off?


----------



## spartanwoman

Nordies did not have the size i wanted in the shoes that were on sale, however Burberry itself started it's own private sale a couple of days ago and i was able to get them from there. I can't share the link as it is tied to my email, but if you have an SA just ask.


----------



## HeatherGrace

My Nordstrom SA was not able to get a link.  Are they not offering it to all SA’s? May I have the link from someone else?


----------

